# "SHOCKWAVE FLASH" How do I KILL it, Double dead.



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I keep getting a pop-up warning about "Shockwave Flash" and it freezes the computer........Can I kill it......???


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I figured there would be some response...........It appears I am not the only person who has problems with Shockwave crashing Firefox system.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Sourdough said:


> I figured there would be some response...........It appears I am not the only person who has problems with Shockwave crashing Firefox system.


I am no geek and have absolutely no idea or sense for that matter. Maybe google search will help.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

http://www.wikihow.com/Fix-Shockwave-Flash


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

I installed and am now using Opera for a browser... Like it better than Chrome and Firefox...


----------

